

Ask HN: Would you use a social media optimization service? - smoapp

I&#x27;m thinking of building a SAAS solution for social media optimization from a developers point of view.  It would help you make sure your technical bases are covered on sites you&#x27;re running and hoping to share on Facebook, Twitter, Google etc.<p>It would scan your shareable pages and ensure that all of the opengraph&#x2F;schema.org tags are present, meta tag images the correct sizes for different screens and that everything is up to date with the changing resolutions&#x2F;standards.  It would continuously monitor your pages so that if standards change or say a software update nixed the og tags you would know immediately.  I&#x27;d also try to provide accurate previews of what the posts would look like on different screens given your sites meta info.  I&#x27;d have it set up so that you could test a site behind http basic auth etc, so you could test your social tags before going live with the site.  (this has been a particular annoyance to me at least)<p>Similar to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;smo.knowem.com&#x2F; but a bit more fully featured and with continuous testing features.<p>Is this a service you would use?  I was thinking of a 19&#x2F;49&#x2F;99 pricing structure depending on 1&#x2F;3&#x2F;5+ users and the number of pages it&#x27;d test.
======
mhoad
I somewhat work in that space and the answer from me personally is no. There
are a couple of reasons behind that decision for that which might help you.

1\. This isn't something I need to constantly check, the standards don't
change that often and when they do, there is a lot of noise on all industry
blogs about the fact.

2\. I can see if the markup on my pages will work by just using the provided
tools from most of the major social networks such as Facebook. As a worst case
scenario I could just post something myself to see how my pages looked.

It just isn't worth the kind of money that you are talking about for me to
consider doing something like this. In reality the process of signing up and
onboarding me is probably roughly comparable to the work it would take me to
just test it myself in my mind.

